# RIP Turk



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

so last week i lost Red, (my red female ct betta)
and tonight i lost Turk (my turquoise female betta)

they were my two youngest, prettiest and favorite bettas in my sorority, and they will be missed.

turk is the mother of my most recent batch of fry and i hope they live on in her honor

her color was much more vibrant then what you see in the picture, she was gorgeous


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Awwww, RIP  <3 Sorry for your loss, she was beautiful!


----------



## jibruno (Dec 26, 2011)

thank you


----------

